

Pressure mounts on WWU to preserve computer science department - jgesture
http://www.geekwire.com/2011/pressure-mounts-western-washington-university-preserve-computer-science-department

======
dhume
A comment from a related article makes me question the competence of the
people making this proposal.

 _From someone who was present at a meeting discussing this:

“This decision, apparently still potential, is a permanent statement of the
University about the future of Computer Science. The impression conveyed in
the meeting with the Provost and Dean was that we had reached the End of
History. Now that everyone has a computer and a spreadsheet and a
wordprocessor, the contribution of computing to the life of the mind has been
exhausted. I do not write this sarcastically. This was the sense of the
meeting.”_

[http://www.geekwire.com/2011/western-washington-
university-c...](http://www.geekwire.com/2011/western-washington-university-
computer-science-department-faces-ax)

